# Temperatursensor für Oberflächenmessung gesucht



## van (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche einen Temperatursensor für die Oberflächenmessung.

Der Sensor soll in einem Endtester eingebaut werden und die Bodentemperatur einer lackierten Aluschale messen (0 bis 70°C). Die Aluschale hat ca. 50mm im Durchmesser und ist ca 80mm Tief, der Boden wird mit einem Peltierelement geheitzt und gekühlt.

Ich suche eine Lieferanten der der mich dabei fachkundig beraten kann , am besten mit einem Ausendienstler (BaWü). Meine Selbstversuche und diverse Internet Shop waren bis jetzt leider nicht überzeugend.

Habt ihr da schon gute Erfahrungen mit einem Lieferanten gemacht?

Danke

Gruß
van


----------



## TimoK (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

direkte Lieferanten kann ich dir spontan nicht nennen, aber hast du es schon mit Infrarot-Temperatursensoren probiert? Das wäre mein erster Gedanke, lackierte Oberfläche ist gut, da du mit einer unbehandelten Aluschale vermutlich keine präzisen Messungen machen könntest.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (17 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Pyrometer dürfte hier das Stichwort sein


MfG


----------



## van (18 Januar 2011)

danke

Auf Pyrometer bin ich mittlerweile auch von anderer stelle hingewiesen worden. Das dumme, mein Kunde hat damit schon mal sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht - und stellt sich daher etwas quer.

Mal schauen ....

Gruß
van


----------



## SPSstudent (20 Januar 2011)

van schrieb:


> Meine Selbstversuche und diverse Internet Shop waren bis jetzt leider nicht überzeugend.



Was bedeutet das?

Ich such nämlich gerade auch nach einer Möglichkeit, an einer planen Oberfläche ohne "Zerstörung" (nur durch Anlegen) eine Temperatur zu erfassen.
Ich habs mal mit einem Thermoelement (zwei "Drähte") versucht, die ich mit Tesa hingeklebt habe 
Ist halt nicht so genau bzw. Temperaturänderungen erfasse ich mit kleiner Verzögerung. Ich hab allerdings den Vorteil, dass ich einen Datenlogger hab, dessen Eingänge ich entsprechend als Thermoelement-Eingang programmieren kann. Und dann bekomm ich automatisch die Temperatur raus ...


----------



## Markus (20 Januar 2011)

http://www.tcdirect.de/deptprod.asp?deptid=160/1

- online shop
- kompetente telefonische beratung
- von uns seit jahren immer wieder im einsatz


----------



## TimoK (21 Januar 2011)

Genau dafür gibt es Anlegefühler...

Eine leichte Zeitverzögerung ist vollkommen normal. Das Fühlergehäuse um den eigentlichen Sensor muss sich ja genauso wie das Werkstück erst einmal aufheizen. Dadurch hast du eine gewisse Verzugszeit, bis sich etwas tut. Je nachdem wie schnell du messen musst kannst du dann Sensoren "mit wenig drum rum" nehmen, dies geht aber zu Lasten der mechanischen Stabilität und ist somit anfälliger. Bei vielen Anwendungen kommt es auf in paar Sekunden mehr oder weniger bei der Temperaturmessung nicht an, da kann man dann auch den mechanischen Aufbau vernünftiger machen.

An welchem Material und Werkstück willst du denn messen? Wie groß?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bimbo (21 Januar 2011)

*Lieferant mit Außendienst*



van schrieb:


> Habt ihr da schon gute Erfahrungen mit einem Lieferanten gemacht?
> 
> Danke
> 
> ...


 

Testo, Lenzkirch!


----------



## van (21 Januar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> http://www.tcdirect.de/deptprod.asp?deptid=160/1



so ein ähnliches IR Thermometer (optris CS) hab ich mittlerweile getestet. Bei Temperaturen unter der Raumtemperatur kann man es vergessen und Aluminium als Messobjekt ist auch schwierig.

Stay tuned


----------



## van (3 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

es wurde jetzt ein Thermoelemt Oberflächenfühler ausgewählt.
Ähnlich diesem, nur mit anderem Griff und Kabel.
http://www.temperatursensoren.com/AKT/sensoren--zubhoer/oberflaechenfuehler/ok411/index.html
(finde den Shop in dem ich ihn gekauft habe gerade nicht mehr)


----------

